# agression vics vs mbuna



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I am considering picking up a breeding group of vics.. well at least 1-2 males 4-6 females though small fish.
I noticed in the lfs one tank of vics (yellow belly alberts) where the females were a very sorry looking bunch apparently afraid to move from the top corner they were all pinned in by the 2 males. Both males had some colour though the dominant one was amazing.
How do vics compare to mbuna aggression wise, conspecific that is? From this example I don't know if I should be bringing vics home just yet.

I had plans to add Hap Nubilus (1m 4-5f) with my mbamba labs in a 46g corner unit which is a little small, or I could toss my qt tank and replace with a 40 long to keep them in (ideal...) just hap nubilus in a 40 long with mebbe a bn for company, and leave my mbamba labs alone.

just one more tank...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

What happens in a small LFS tank with little or no hiding places doesn't always represent what will happen in an appropriately setup and appropriate size tank. There is a very wide range of temperments in the many Victorian species just like there is a wide range of temperments in mbuna. I would recommend at least a (55 gallon) 4 ft long tank.

I found the Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) aeneocolor (aka yellow belly Alberts) to be a moderately aggressive fish. Easy to keep in a proper setup. I found the Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) nubila to be an aggressive species ... hard to keep two males in the same tank. Both these species chase the females constantly wanting to breed.

Most Victorians are more aggressive toward their own kind than they are to other species. My aeneocolor got along just fine with the other species in the tank. The nubila was not as friendly towards others.

YMMV

Kevin


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response, mebbe I will look for a 40L and house them in that instead. The yellow belly males were gorgeous but the females looked so stressed I'd be surprised if any live much longer.. The males not only had the females cornered there was a small white lipped hap (not sure of species) also pinned in the corner with them.


----------

